# Test shoot lil foot



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Took lil foot for a ride very satisfied with its performance !










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's one cutie of Matt's.... nice you got it and nice he made it for you. Have a nice shoot in the desert amigo. Wish I could join ya and see Lil Foot in action.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

One of these dayz time permittin i will do a video of my shootin ware !


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Looking forward to a video!!


----------

